# looking at value vinyl cutters and would like input on these brands. Gercutter, signmax, uscutter sc series, master vinyl cutter, seikitech, pro cut



## printinggnat (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I know this subject has been done to death, but I am new and looking at value vinyl cutters and would like input on these brands. Gercutter, signmax, uscutter sc series, master vinyl cutter, seikitech, pro cut, Which of these are the better(I won't use best cause i know these brands aren't). I could really use any input on these brands. Thanks for your time


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

*re: looking at value vinyl cutters and would like input on these brands. Gercutter, signmax, uscutter sc series, master vinyl cutter, seikitech, pro cut*

For a great inexpensive cutter I would look at the GCC Expert 24. They sell for around $400, and have an actual printer driver so you are able to send directly from software such as Corel Draw.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

*re: looking at value vinyl cutters and would like input on these brands. Gercutter, signmax, uscutter sc series, master vinyl cutter, seikitech, pro cut*

Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder......What is best to me is a GCC Expert 24....What is best to others is all over the map.....I have not used other plotters (except a Cut 3000)....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------

